# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  "Индийцы вегетарианцы - потому что в жаркой стране мясо быстро портится"

## Екатерина Мирная

> "Индийцы вегетарианцы - потому что в жаркой стране мясо быстро портится"


это слова я уже слышала несколько раз. и люди - разные это говорили. и что я не говорю им в качестве аргументов - они повторяют одни и те же слова, что "это географически, климатически обусловленно"... но так получается что религия вайшнавизма как бы возникла в Индии, и именно потому тчо в Индии жарко - именно потому мясо запрещено. А вот если бы возник вайшнавизм в другой стране - на Западе где холоднее - так якобы мясо будет меньше портится, потому якобы вашнавам в новой религии (ИСККОН или чём-то подобном) - можно кушать мясо тоже... тем более что "Пандавы тоже охотились и кушали мясо - разддавали брахманам", а "Гаруда - тоже мясоед, но величайший преданный Вишну"... Люди хотят кушать мясо и дальше, грешить и дальше, пытаясь найти свои причины почему им оставаться грешниками, и ничего не менять... как быть с такими людьми?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

> как быть с такими людьми?






> Духовная зрелость — это понимание того, как много вещей в мире не нуждаются в твоих комментариях.(с)


 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> 


а может быть это никакая не духовная зрелость (тем более даже атеисты считают что "атеизм - это духовность") - а нежелание брать ответственность за тех, кто рядом. за наших же близких, родственников и т д - которые нуждаются в сознании Кришны. и если у них есть спрос - они хотят узнать что да как, и имеют свои предрассудки - то почему бы не исследовать эту тему и не "разбить в пух и прах" их "аргументы" ("аксиомы"), которые противоречат вайшнавизму?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

если они хоть как то благочестивы, и хотят знать, проповедуйте,спорьте,доказывайте.

если человек не готов ничего менять-оставьте его в покое, он еще не дозрел, и Вы совершаете насилие над душой. просто кормите его прасадом,повышайте его благочестие-это будет ответственно по отношению к близким.

если люди совсем не примиримы, проповедовать им, произносить имя Бога при них-это уже оскорбление Святого Имени с Вашей стороны. 

решить за человека, что он нуждается в Сознании Кришны-это тоже насилие. у каждого свой путь к Богу, и путь занимает не один миллиард жизней, порой.
для таких есть вариант из шастр-спасите себя,станьте чистым преданным, и семь поколений до Вас, и после,тоже спасутся  :smilies:

----------


## Александр Н

> как быть с такими людьми?


Догнать, повалить, связать и причинить им сознание Кришны.

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> но так получается что религия вайшнавизма как бы возникла в Индии, и именно потому тчо в Индии жарко - именно потому мясо запрещено. А вот если бы возник вайшнавизм в другой стране - на Западе где холоднее - так якобы мясо будет меньше портится


А кто сказал, что мясо запрещено? Кришнаитский гуру стоит у входа в супермаркет и дандой отгоняет лысых дядек, с плачем рвущихся к прилавкам?  :smilies:  сомневаюсь, что кто-то из нас в себе силой подавляет желание съесть эту субстанцию. Не едят, потому что потом блевать от этого мяса два дня будешь, а не из-за религиозных запретов. Так и объясняйте, мол, это проявление возрастающей чистоты (отказ от мяса). 




> Гаруда - тоже мясоед, но величайший преданный Вишну


Никаких проблем - становись величайшим преданным Вишну и потом кушай себе мясо, если захочется. Только не в обратном порядке, пожалуйста, ибо мы наблюдаем множество трупоедов вокруг себя и ни один из них даже близко не Гаруда  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> это слова я уже слышала несколько раз. и люди - разные это говорили. и что я не говорю им в качестве аргументов - они повторяют одни и те же слова, что "это географически, климатически обусловленно"... но так получается что религия вайшнавизма как бы возникла в Индии, и именно потому тчо в Индии жарко - именно потому мясо запрещено. А вот если бы возник вайшнавизм в другой стране - на Западе где холоднее - так якобы мясо будет меньше портится, потому якобы вашнавам в новой религии (ИСККОН или чём-то подобном) - можно кушать мясо тоже... тем более что "Пандавы тоже охотились и кушали мясо - разддавали брахманам", а "Гаруда - тоже мясоед, но величайший преданный Вишну"... Люди хотят кушать мясо и дальше, грешить и дальше, пытаясь найти свои причины почему им оставаться грешниками, и ничего не менять... как быть с такими людьми?


Одна четвертая часть Индии (мусульмане и сикхи) вполне успешно едят мясо и даже часть индусов не отказывется от мяса, а некоторые не едят мясо потому что им это не по карману. Мы отказывается от мяса не из-за его вреда или дороговизны, а из-за того что не хотим причинять страдания другим живым существам и косвенно участвовать в убийстве. Вредно или не вредно мясо это извечный спорный вопрос и в истории достаточно за и против. Все дело в выборе. Если у нас есть выбор между мясом и вегетарианской пищей, то потакать свои чувствам ценой жизни других живых существ это грех. Если же вы живете, например, на крайнем севере где кроме мяса и рыбы нет другой еды, то такая пища для вас не грех, потому что человеческая жизнь ценнее жизни животного и у вас нет выбора.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

> Мы отказывается от мяса не из-за его вреда или дороговизны, а из-за того что не хотим причинять страдания другим живым существам и косвенно участвовать в убийстве.


как так? отказывемся от мяса не изза его вреда? неужели?
а если человек не сам убивает животное (птичку-рыбку-яйцо) - то разве он убийца? он просто купил и приготовил и сьел. как его можно называть за такое убийцей? (или соучастником убийства)?

----------


## Sharada d.d.

все причастные к убийству получают греховную карму. читайте писания. это элементарные вопросы.
https://www.vedabase.com/ru

----------


## Амира

> как так? отказывемся от мяса не изза его вреда? неужели?
> а если человек не сам убивает животное (птичку-рыбку-яйцо) - то разве он убийца? он просто купил и приготовил и сьел. как его можно называть за такое убийцей? (или соучастником убийства)?


А что вас удивляет? Даже в законах любой страны написано, что заказное убийство является преступлением и тот кто заказал убийство ответственен не меньше того кто его совершил по заказу. Тот кто убивает животное ведь убивает его с целью продать, т.е. получить выгоду, а другой человек приходит в магазин и оплачивает эту сделку, т.е. заказное убийство. И пока будут существовать те кто хотят есть мясо, будут и те кто готов убить за деньги. И ответственны за это оба и тот кто желает убить и тот кто убивает. В Библии Иисус в нагорной проповеди говорит что грех совершенный в мыслях считается таким же грехом как и физическое действие. Так что по всем законам это преступление. Другое дело, что тот кто не знает о душе применяет это только к людям. Но мы знаем о том что любое живое существо обладает бессмертной душой.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> это слова я уже слышала несколько раз. и люди - разные это говорили. и что я не говорю им в качестве аргументов - они повторяют одни и те же слова, что "это географически, климатически обусловленно"... но так получается что религия вайшнавизма как бы возникла в Индии, и именно потому тчо в Индии жарко - именно потому мясо запрещено. А вот если бы возник вайшнавизм в другой стране - на Западе где холоднее - так якобы мясо будет меньше портится, потому якобы вашнавам в новой религии (ИСККОН или чём-то подобном) - можно кушать мясо тоже... тем более что "Пандавы тоже охотились и кушали мясо - разддавали брахманам", а "Гаруда - тоже мясоед, но величайший преданный Вишну"... Люди хотят кушать мясо и дальше, грешить и дальше, пытаясь найти свои причины почему им оставаться грешниками, и ничего не менять... как быть с такими людьми?


Отказ от животной пищи с духовной точки зрения - это проявление милосердия. Можно понаблюдать за убийством животных непосредственно - они сильно страдают. Даже если не мы лично их убиваем, а мы будем покупать их плоть - значит убьют их для нас, так как мы за это готовы платить. Мы будем причиной страданий. И тут включается закон кармы - мы будем страдать за это. Если наше сознание менее развито, мы можем просто бояться кармического воздаяния.

Если наше сознание более развито, мы будем стараться не причинять вред никому, в том числе и животным, хорошо понимая, что они такие же дети Бога, как и люди, поэтому Ему не нравится, когда мы причиняем им страдания.

Конечно, в каких-то регионах проще питаться мясом - там, где холоднее сложнее ограничиться вегетарианской диетой и проще хранить мясо. Веды это связывают с тем, что в этих регионах рождаются менее благочестивые живые существа, которые больше склонны к греху

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Мясо, рыба, яйца, секс, интоксикации и азартные игры (4 принципа) - это эффективные заменители Кришны. Это такие жертвы полубогам, которые практически не могут быть одновременно жертвами Вишну, поскольку они суть наслаждение (вожделение). Если всё это у нас есть, то Кришна нам практически не нужен, поскольку мы уже служим другому богу (богам). Влечение к Кришне - это определенный вид голода. Как вот влечение к еде - это голод. Нужно попоститься от этих вещей для создания условий, чтобы оно (влечение) возникло, как если мы постимся от еды чтобы возник аппетит. Это необходимо, но не достаточно. То есть не следует думать, что следование 4-м принципам уже автоматически создают влечение к Кришне. Кроме 4-х принципов, есть еще эго, власть, наслаждение Кришной, накопительство, самообман, разные виды насилия, разные виды вожделения, зависть, месть, алчность, ненависть и прочие вещи, которые также являютя препятствиями вместе с 4-мя принципами. Эти вещи, которые нужно практиковать вместе с 4 принципами известны в йоге как яма, нияма, может еще что-то.

Воздержание от убийства, милосердие - это только один из аспектов неупотребления мяса. Употребление мяса это один из видов вожделения. Вожделения к плоти. Там и насилие и обладание и присвоение чужого и наслаждение властью, владением, могуществом и т.д. Всё это имеет вкус, а удовлетворение вкуса таким образом отнимает разум.

Вот и получается что мясо едят не потому что оно полезно или необходимо, а потому что оно вкусно. Без него жизнь тяжелее. А наслаждающийся всегда ищет как сделать жизнь легче. А вкусно оно потому что решает многие внутренние вышеупомянутые вопросы. Скушал и жизнь легка и танки наши быстры. И этот вкус заменить без духовной практики практически очень сложно. Мясо развивает демонические качества, - я всё могу и море по колено 
БГ 16.13. _"Этого моего врага я убил, и та же участь ожидает остальных. Я хозяин всего. Я наслаждаюсь жизнью. Я достиг совершенства, обрел могущество и счастье."_. 

Потребительскому обществу только это и нужно. Сильные и групые демоны. На флаге демонической цивилизации следовало бы изобразить бифштекс и вино. Видел мексиканский ресторан, он так и называются "Вино и мясо".

Поэтому мясо это целая религия, это культ демонического общества, с его идеей победительства, покорения и "я всё могу", что на самом деле означает культ жизни за чужой счет т.к. оно развивает соответствующее сознание. 

Вот мы и чувствуем по состоянию экологии до чего это всё докатилось. И это не только мясо. Это и вырубка лесов, и чрезмерная эксплуатация земли, воды, воздуха, растений и животных. Рафинированные продукты. Эксплуатация чужого места для жизни.

Уже не одна цивилизация вымерла с такой идеологией - делаю так потому что хочу, потому что мне так надо. Природа реагирует жестко на эту глупость.

Да, ну и самое главное, что такое сознание мало совместимо с сознанием Кришны с его служением благу ближнего вместо того, чтобы вонзить зубы в вожделенного ближнего.

Кстати, вегетарианство, в этом смысле не следует идеализировать. Оно не слишком далеко ушло от мясоедства. Поэтому Прабхупада говорил, что мы не вегетарианцы, мы оказываем почтение прасаду, т.к. слово "едим" уже раскрывает потребительскую сущность вегетарианства также. Эксплуатация земель и растений.

----------


## Амира

> Мясо, рыба, яйца, секс, интоксикации и азартные игры (4 принципа) - это эффективные заменители Кришны. Это такие жертвы полубогам, которые практически не могут быть одновременно жертвами Вишну, поскольку они суть наслаждение (вожделение). Если всё это у нас есть, то Кришна нам практически не нужен, поскольку мы уже служим другому богу (богам). Влечение к Кришне - это определенный вид голода. Как вот влечение к еде - это голод. Нужно попоститься от этих вещей для создания условий, чтобы оно (влечение) возникло, как если мы постимся от еды чтобы возник аппетит. Это необходимо, но не достаточно. То есть не следует думать, что следование 4-м принципам уже автоматически создают влечение к Кришне. Кроме 4-х принципов, есть еще эго, власть, наслаждение Кришной, накопительство, самообман, разные виды насилия, разные виды вожделения, зависть, месть, алчность, ненависть и прочие вещи, которые также являютя препятствиями вместе с 4-мя принципами.


В этом мире слишком много заменителей и возможностей, поэтому привязаться к Кришне не так то легко, от многого приходится отказаться и если нет твердой веры, то в уме остаются сомнения и внутри идет борьба: "А вдруг Кришны нет, а я от всего отказался?". Серьезному преданному иногда очень многое приходится изменить в жизни - работу, друзей, изменить отношения с родителями, образ жизни, питание и т.д. Поэтому как можно скорее нужно обрести твердую веру, основанную на личном опыте, чтобы избавиться от всех сомнений. Если человек что-то находит в Кришне привлекательное для себя, то что он не смог найти в этом мире, то для него это будет не сложно. Ключ к успеху это правильная начальная цель, основанная не на каких-либо косвенных причинах, а их очень много. Вот поэтому Прабхупада и говорил что нужно говорить людям прямо в самом начале их знакомства с Кришной о том кто Кришна на самом деле. Потому что тот кто изначально придет к Кришне с правильной целью и желаниями, достигнет успеха.

Следование 4-м принципам действительно не приводит к влечению к Кришне. Все начинается наоборот с влечения. Если Кришна чем-либо привлекает человека, то в нем появляется желание следовать 4-м принципам. Да и по настоящему следовать 4-м принципам без привязанности к Кришне невозможно, так как ум все равно не даст это сделать, даже если внешне 4 принципа соблюдаются.




> Потребительскому обществу только это и нужно. Сильные и групые демоны. На флаге демонической цивилизации следовало бы изобразить бифштекс и вино. Видел мексиканский ресторан, он так и называются "Вино и мясо".


Вспомнила знакомого шведского художника и его любимые слова "Пиво и бифштекс". Это сочетание алкоголя и мяса действительно делают из человека демона несмотря на творческие интеллектуальные занятие, успешность и преклонный возраст.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> сикхи вполне успешно едят мясо


 Откуда такая информация? Сикхи вегетарианцы. Лук правда в салат кладут, по крайней мере, если зайти в Московскую Гурдвару




> "Индийцы вегетарианцы - потому что в жаркой стране мясо быстро портится"
> 
> эти слова я уже слышала несколько раз. и люди - разные это говорили. и что я не говорю им в качестве аргументов - они повторяют одни и те же слова, что "это географически, климатически обусловленно"


1. Что мешает дикарям Папуа-Новой Гвинеи и иных климатически родственных Индии областей есть мясо? Убили - съели. Сразу всю тушу делят между большим количеством соплеменников. 
2. Почему индийцы пили молоко в эру когда холодильников не было? Чем сохранность мяса хуже сохранности молока?
3. Почему европейцы ели мясо летом? Как они его хранили?
4. Но даже одна большая семья в Индии или одна семья в жаркой средневековой Испании может убить и съесть без остатка мясо одной курицы, а один человек может приготовить себе цыпленка.
5. Что мешало жителям Индии применять консервацию: солить, коптить или мариновать?

----------


## Амира

> Откуда такая информация?


Ну вот, например: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-43581122 , https://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/0...Kz19nbNbMyrQ9v

----------


## Амира

Вот о сикхах: https://www.sikhnet.com/news/can-sikhs-eat-meat , https://www.sikhs.org/meat_au.htm , http://sikhchic.com/sikhing_answers/...ng_answers_vii , https://www.quora.com/Do-Sikhs-eat-beef

Это лишь часть источников, при желании можно найти больше.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Вот о сикхах:https://www.sikhnet.com/news/can-sikhs-eat-meathttps://www.sikhs.org/meat_au.htm, http://sikhchic.com/sikhing_answers/...ng_answers_vii, https://www.quora.com/Do-Sikhs-eat-beef
> 
> Это лишь часть источников, при желании можно найти больше.


Да, оказывается это спорный вопрос как и вегетарианство в христианстве. Но в своих храмах они кормят бесплатно именно вегетарианской едой. 
Лангар (кухня) - это термин, используемый в сикхизме для обозначения общественной кухни в Гурдваре, где всем посетителям подают бесплатную еду без различия религии, касты, пола, экономического положения или этнической принадлежности. Бесплатная еда всегда вегетарианская.

Дайя, или сострадание, включает в себя "чужую трудность или печаль, как свою собственную, и помогает уменьшить её, насколько это возможно."

Будьте добры ко всем существам - это более достойно, чем омовение в шестьдесят восемь священных святынь паломничества и благотворительности. _Гуру Грант Сахиб_, стр. 136

Диета в сикхизме
В Гурдваре (сикхском храме) подается только лакто-вегетарианская пища. Общее мнение заключается в том, что сикхи не должны есть мясо, потому что это нанесет вред другому живому существу. Сикхи, как только они станут Амритдхари (крещенными) через Амрит Санчаар (церемония крещения), запрещено есть куту или ритуально убитое (халяль, кошерное) мясо, потому что оно нарушает одно из четырех ограничений в Сикхском кодекс поведения.

*Гуру Грант Сахиб* (Священное писание сикхов):

«Вы убиваете живых существ и называете это праведным действием. Скажите мне, брат, что же вы называете неправедным действием?»

«Держите свое сердце довольным и питайте сострадание ко всем существам; только так можно исполнить вашу святую клятву» 

«Даже с сухими корочками хлеба и твердым полом, на котором можно спать, моя жизнь проходит в мире и радости с моими возлюбленными, о сестры». 

«Вы говорите, что Единый Господь во всем, так почему вы убиваете кур?» 

«Кабир, те смертные, которые потребляют марихуану, рыбу и вино - независимо от того, за какими паломничествами, постами и ритуалами они следуют, все они пойдут в ад».

----------


## Амира

> Да, оказывается это спорный вопрос как и вегетарианство в христианстве. Но в своих храмах они кормят бесплатно именно вегетарианской едой.


Да, вопрос спорный и есть или не есть мясо решение на совести самого человека, сикха. Но хорошо то, что большинство чтит и уважает другие традиции и в общественных местах соблюдают этикет. Но все все же из опроса большинство едят мясо пусть и выборочно и только дома.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Кстати, насчет молока и Индии, судя по статистике, не так уж они его и пьют
https://www.statista.com/statistics/...dwide-country/

----------


## Амира

> Кстати, насчет молока и Индии, судя по статистике, не так уж они его и пьют
> https://www.statista.com/statistics/...dwide-country/


Да, вот еще: https://www.worldatlas.com/articles/...most-milk.html

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Насчет что мясоедение - убийство живых существ и грех, а вегетарианство типа нет. Тогда почему вегетарианская вырубка лесов и вегетарианское распахивание почв убивает климат и экосистемы по всей планете? Есть вполне мясоедские страны, но сохраняющие и охраняющие свой лес (где живут миллионы живых существ), и это благо всему миру, а есть вполне вегетарианские, как Индия, но вырубившие весь свой лес начисто, а вместе с лесом гибнут и все кто там жил (не говоря уже о самом лесе и последствий для всей планеты).
Не вегетарианством единым...

можно еще добавить такие "праведные" последствия праведности вегетарианства, как вегетарианское засоление почв благодаря вегетарианскому орошению.

----------


## Амира

> Насчет что мясоедение - убийство живых существ и грех, а вегетарианство типа нет. Тогда почему вегетарианская вырубка лесов и вегетарианское распахивание почв убивает климат и экосистемы по всей планете? Есть вполне мясоедские страны, но сохраняющие и охраняющие свой лес (где живут миллионы живых существ), и это благо всему миру, а есть вполне вегетарианские, как Индия, но вырубившие весь свой лес начисто, а вместе с лесом гибнут и все кто там жил (не говоря уже о самом лесе и последствий для всей планеты).
> Не вегетарианством единым...


По первым двум ссылкам ( https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-43581122 , https://www.huffingtonpost.in/2016/0...Kz19nbNbMyrQ9v) можно прочитать, что Индия давно не вегетарианская страна и в данный момент не благополучная и поэтому такое беззаконие. Это не только Индия, это удел всех неблагополучных стран, где на первом месте деньги, а не забота о людях и где страной фактически правит группа состоятельных людей. Поэтому распродаются все ресурсы страны, все что можно выгодно продать.

И если говорить о вегетарианстве, то это не особое достижение. Большинство вегетарианцев как раз думает о себе и своем здоровье, а не о том чтобы не причинять страдания другим живым существам. Мы вправе распоряжаться своим здоровьем, но не вправе причинять страдания другим живым существам.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вот например, викинги в свою бытность в Гренландии со своими вегетарианскими посевами, коровами и овцами испортили всю тамошнюю экосистему и благополучно вымерли в Гренландии от голода. И не помогли им многочисленные понастроенные церкви. А эскимосы со своим мясоедением и атеизмом и варварским ограничением рождаемости, но которое не убивает хрупкую экосистему Гренландии, сохраняет разнообразие жизни, и поэтому благополучно пережили викингов и датчан переживут, и нас еще переживут.

Таких примеров можно привести множество. Парадоксально, но забота об общем благе даже за счет мясоедения может быть более праведна, чем чье-то личное вегетарианство за чужой счет и во вред общему благу.

Из экосистемы можно брать (и берет как вегетарианство, так и мясоедение), но чтобы она, экосистема оставалась живой и здоровой. Поскольку мы берем, то вегетарианство это такое же потребление, эксплуатация ресурсов, как и мясоедение. Если эта эксплуатация чрезмерна так что убивает экосистемы, то это такое же насилие, как и мясоедение. И наоборот, если мясоедение более щадяще для экосистемы (как в случае эскимосов), то оно оказывается более праведным, чем разрушительное вегетарианство.

Можно перенести это и на тело человека. Если вы будете питаться мясом, но скромно и с пониманием, что у вас нет другого выхода, то будете здоровы и разумны. Но если будете обжираться ветегарианским, считая это не безисходностью, а какой-то даже доблестью, то будете глупые и больные. И климат нас убьет в качестве памятника глупости человеческой.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вегетарианство нужно мыслить в широком плане. Как уменьшение уровня насилия в целом, а не так, что в одном месте уменьшили насилие над конкретным живым существом за счет общего увеличения насилия над окружающей средой (которая тоже живое существо).

Туземцы стреляли зверей в лесу, ели мясо, но лес и популяции сохранялись. Когда же приходят вегетарианцы со своими тракторами и вырубают весь этот лес под посевы или пастбища для коров, они уничтожают тех же зверей целиком всех вместе, оптом, а не по одиночке, как индейцы, и после этого строят там ферму и открывают вегетарианское кафе. Потом их сносит наводнение с лица этой планеты, поскольку леса, чтобы защитить их от наводнения уже не осталось.

То есть в оправданном мясоедении ахимсы (ненасилия) в каких-то случаях может быть больше больше, чем в неоправданном вегетарианстве. И наоборот.

Поэтому разговоры о частностях - кто кого ест, и чем это лучше или хуже, без учета всей картины в целом, это глупости. Это гордость причинением ущерба, а не благом. Вегетарианство может причинять ущерб не меньший, чем мясоедение.

Поэтому йога говорит не о вегетарианстве, а об ахимсе в целом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> это удел всех неблагополучных стран, где на первом месте деньги


Благополучные страны это которые сжигают не навоз, а нефть, где ездят на машинах, а не ходят пешком, заполнили всё пластиком и атомными отходами, распахивают землю не мотыгой, а сразу тракторами? И пилят лес не каменным топором, а сразу бензопилой? перекрывают реки плотинами и механическим орошением создают мертвый мир соленых озер?

Европейская цивилизация (а весь мир сейчас это европейская цивилизация) в целом неблагополучна, т.к. она потребительская. Дурной пример заразителен. Приходят миссионеры в неблагополучную страну к полуголым варварам, и навязывают европейские христианские ценности, убивающие весь мир оптом.

Вы убивали живые существа? О, это негуманно. Это не по христиански. Мы научим вас убивать целыми мирами. И ручки будут чистые.

----------


## Амира

> Можно перенести это и на тело человека. Если вы будете питаться мясом, но скромно и с пониманием, что у вас нет другого выхода, то будете здоровы и разумны. Но если будете обжираться ветегарианским, считая это не безисходностью, а какой-то даже доблестью, то будете глупые и больные. И климат нас убьет в качестве памятника глупости человеческой.


Вы правы.
А насчет вегетарианства, то это вот пример из истории. Великий и праведный царь Шантану женился на Сатьявати - дочери царя рыбаков, которая питалась рыбой. И несмотря на это они были праведными правителями. И Бхишма, сын Шантану и Ганги служил им. Также рыбу продавали на городском рынке и значит ее покупали даже в великом и праведном Хастинапуре. Были и охотники, значит и мясо животных, кто-то покупал, хотя в стране было вдоволь и вегетарианских продуктов, просто каждый делал то что умел и наследовал это от своих родителей испокон веков.
Также кшатриям разрешалось убивать животных и есть мясо животных.

И даже великие мудрецы не осуждали тех, кто не был вегетарианцем:

Сатьявати — царевна династии Куру, жена царя Шантану и прабабушка Пандавов и Кауравов — двух соперничающих династий в древнеиндийском эпосе «Махабхарата». Согласно Пуранам, Сатьявати была дочерью правителя государства Чеди по имени Васу (или Упаричара Васу) и рыбы, которая на самом деле была апсарой по имени Адрика. Сатьявати выросла как приёмная дочь в семье рыбака по имени Дасараджа.В ранние годы Сатьявати была известна под именем Матсьягандха («пахнущая рыбой»), а в преклонном возрасте — под именем Йоджанагандха. Будучи совсем юной, она встретила путешествующего мудреца Парашару и родила от него сына Вьясу. Юная девушка уступила домогательствам отшельника на двух условиях: он избавит её от отвратительного рыбьего запаха, и её девственность будет сохранена. Вьяса родился в глубокой тайне, на острове посреди реки Ямуны.(https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сатьявати)

Так что действительно не вегетарианством единым ...

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Индия давно не вегетарианская страна и в данный момент не благополучная и поэтому такое беззаконие.


Значит не помогло им вегетарианство сохранить остатки мозгов и не скатиться в беззаконие.

----------


## Амира

Вегетарианство это не решение всех проблем. Привязанность к Кришне вот решение. А все остальное следствие. Наоборот не получится. Т.е. мы станем праведными и появится привязанность к Кришне - такого никогда не будет. Но те у кого есть привязанность к Кришне сами становятся праведными даже не задумываясь об этом и не прилагая особых усилий. Такие люди уже не захотят есть мясо или убивать животных не по логическим причинам, а в следствии любви. Логика это всегда слабый и не надежный аргумент, кто-то принимает его, а кто-то нет. Но любовь сильнее любых аргументов. Она управляет человеком, изменяя его в лучшую сторону и творя поистине настоящие чудеса. Конечно я говорю о любви к Кришне.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

До привязанности к Кришне молодое поколение может не дожить. Ждать пока появится привязанность одной рукой, и рушить всё другой рукой сомнительная концепция. Ахимса это одна из первых ступеней духовного развития, а не последняя. Поэтому из практики Ахимсы может следовать привязанность к Кришне, а не наоборот. Просто шаг за шагом уменьшать насилие это уже шаги духовной практики. Еще нет никакого Кришны при этом. Люди всё копируют как обезьяны. Нужны хорошие примеры, как можно уменьшать насилие.

Эскимосы совершали меньше насилия, чем викинги в Гренландии. Хотя у них не было привязанности к Кришне а у викингов была привязанность к их церквям, однако именно эскимосы являются примером правильной жизни в тех усовиях. Чем это не решение в их условиях? А могут ли они практиковать сознание Кришны - это совсем другой вопрос. Может оно им и не нужно в их форме жизни.

Разве практика сознания Кришны избавила большинство последователей от потребительского сознания? Если люди что-то не понимают, то они всё исковеркают. Знание должно быть доступно-понятным настолько, чтобы из него нельзя было сделать очередного идола, чтобы размахивать им в оправдывание очередного насилия. Миссионеры размахивали Иисусом так же как вы предлагаете размахивать сознанием Кришны. Для людей это пустой звук. Проблемы нужно решать сейчас, а сознания Кришны у большинства в этой жизни не будет никогда.

Как учил Жванецкий - воруйте с прибылей, а не с убытков. Вот закон решения всех проблем материального мира без всякого сознания Кришны. Если мы обречены потреблять, то потреблять нужно так, чтобы не разрушать то, откуда ты потребляешь. Простая понятная вещь, которую сложно исковеркать. Никакого сознания Кришны. Если уж не можем не воровать, воруйте там где прибыль, и чтобы эта прибыль оставалась, а не в таких объемах, чтобы образовывался убыток.

Кроме того, современные люди не знают своего места. Им кажется они всем управляют, всё принадлежит им, всё подчинено их интересам. Нужно знать свое место, нужно знание что ты живешь за счет того, у кого отнимаешь. Поэтому тот кто тебе дает возможности жизнь, он важнее чем ты. Вот и береги его как дойную корову. Это касается и всего мира и тела. Никакого сознания Кришны. Просто элементарный здравый смысл.

Хотя если рассматривать весь мир, как дойную корову, которой мы пользуемся для выживания, то охрана таких дойных коров, а не только рогатых коров, это уже сознание Кришны. Кажется где-то в ШБ Земля была изображена как корова. А махараджа Притху доил её.



_ШБ 4.18.6 — О царь, все семена, корни, травы и злаки, некогда созданные Господом Брахмой, ныне находятся в распоряжении непреданных, лишенных духовного знания.
ШБ 4.18.7 — Дорогой царь, мало того, что производимые мной травы и злаки попали в руки материалистов, люди вообще перестали заботиться обо мне. Цари перестали исполнять свои обязанности и больше не наказывают этих негодяев, которые превратились в воров и используют злаки для удовлетворения собственных чувств. Поэтому я решила спрятать семена всех растений, предназначенные для совершения жертвоприношений._

"Злаки для удовлетворения собственных чувств." Вот современное вегетарианство.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Отказ от мясоедения вызван например тем, что это одно из обиталищ Кали-махараджа. При встрече Кали-махараджа с императором Парикшитом, описанной в "Шримад Бхагаватам", упоминаются эти места обитания:

"Сута Госвами сказал: В ответ на мольбу олицетворения Кали, Махараджа Парикшит позволил ему жить там, где играют в азартные игры, пьют, занимаются проституцией и убивают животных"

Так что ахимса ахимсой, а именно это обоснование на мой взгляд куда более актуальнее и доходчивее. 
А к просто ахимсе и буддисты и джайны призывают также: однако Прабхупада ни тех ни других особо не жаловал, называя имперсоналистами, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

А когда вырубают лес, распахивают поле под пшеницу, обрабатывают гербицидами и пестицидами, в результате высыхают реки, гибнет в эрозии и засолении почва, и перестают идти дожди, зато идут ураганы и наводнения, то этим не убивают животных? Ну да, персональное убийство это жесть, а так, это ну просто зачистка оптом. Имперсональная. Никого персонально не убил потому что убил всех сразу.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Отказ от мясоедения вызван например тем, что это одно из обиталищ Кали-махараджа. При встрече Кали-махараджа с императором Парикшитом, описанной в "Шримад Бхагаватам", упоминаются эти места обитания:
> 
> "Сута Госвами сказал: В ответ на мольбу олицетворения Кали, Махараджа Парикшит позволил ему жить там, где играют в азартные игры, пьют, занимаются проституцией и убивают животных"
> 
> Так что ахимса ахимсой, а именно это обоснование на мой взгляд куда более актуальнее и доходчивее. 
> А к просто ахимсе и буддисты и джайны призывают также: однако Прабхупада ни тех ни других особо не жаловал, называя имперсоналистами, если не ошибаюсь


Т.е общение с буддистами, джайнами, имперсоналистами и прочими атеистичными трезвенниками и вегетарианцами допустимо, ибо ни они сами, ни их учения не являются обителью Кали?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

С чего бы такой вывод?
Я о "допустимости"?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Из статьи Враджендра Кумара прабху:

"Особую роль в углублении экологического кризиса играет мясная промышленность. Она напрямую связана с уничтожением лесов, образованием пустынь, загрязнением и перерасходом воды, загрязнением воздуха и эрозией почвы.

Каждый килограмм мяса южно-американских коров получается за счет вырубки 55 кв. метров тропической растительности.

В США 260 млн. акров леса вырублено под пастбища для убойного скота. Тот, кто становится вегетарианцем, спасает 1 акр деревьев в год.

Интенсивное производство зерна на корм скоту приводит к высокому уровню эрозии почвы. 1 кг мяса производится за счет потери 35 кг плодородного слоя почвы.

Мясная промышленность сжигает огромное количество ископаемого топлива, загрязняя воздух.

Для производства говядины требуется в 39 раз больше энергии, чем для производства зерна и сои.

Около 50% загрязнения воды в США происходит в связи с откормом скота.

Пестициды и удобрения, используемые для выращивания зерна для откорма скота, стекают в озера и реки. Они также отравляют грунтовые воды.

Нитраты, испаряющиеся из открытых танков, в которые собирают экскременты животных, приводят к кислотным дождям, разрушающим леса."

http://vrajendra.ru/article/duhovnost_i_ekologiya_i/

----------


## Амира

> До привязанности к Кришне молодое поколение может не дожить.


Почему? Что по вашему для этого нужно и сколько времени?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> С чего бы такой вывод? Я о "допустимости"?


Вывод изо цитаты, где сказано, что Кали живет только в определенных 4 местах: 
"Сута Госвами сказал: В ответ на мольбу олицетворения Кали, Махараджа Парикшит позволил ему жить там, где играют в азартные игры, пьют, занимаются проституцией и убивают животных"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

*Андрей Татауров*

Я согласен, конечно, производство мяса хищническим методом губительно для окружающей среды.

А что, интенсивное производство зерна на корм людям не губительно для окружающей среды? не приводит к эрозии? Может пестициды и удобрения, используемые для выращивания зерна для откорма людей не стекают в озера и реки? Не отравляют грунтовые воды?

Может земледелие не связано напрямую с уничтожением лесов, образованием пустынь, загрязнением и перерасходом воды, загрязнением воздуха и эрозией почвы?

В чем разница? В количестве?

Во вторых есть и другая статистика

_По оценкам британского защитника окружающей среды Нормана Маерса, 5 % обезлесения в тропиках приходится на выпас скота, 19 % происходит из-за лесозаготовок, 22 % — вследствие расширения плантаций масличной пальмы, а 54 % — из-за подсечно-огневого земледелия.

Что касается пальмового масла, Майерс утверждал, что он хотел бы, чтобы продукты, содержащие пальмовое масло, отражали реальную стоимость их производства, то есть принимая во внимание потери лесов в Юго-Восточной Азии.

Но самый большой сдвиг в вырубке лесов, по словам Майерса, произошел в подсечно-огневом земледелии...По оценкам, во всем мире насчитывается 300 миллионов подобных земледельцев, что ведет к массовому обезлесению
_
https://webcache.googleusercontent.c...&ct=clnk&gl=ua

Поймите, и то и другое, будучи произведено хищническим методом, - стоит друг друга. Взять США. В некоторых штатах пастбища занимают до 75% земель. А в других штатах пашня занимает до 90% земель. И что? 75% под мясо в одном месте это плохо, а 90% под пашню в другом месте это хорошо?

Если вы что-то хотите взять у природы, не важно мясо или зерно, не делайте это хищнически, потребительски, губя саму природу. Вот что я имею в виду.

И если вы берете зерно, и распахиваете ради этого 90% штата Айова, то это никоим образом не стыкуется с идеей вегетарианства, как милосердия к живым существам.

И то, что 75% земли в каком то месте занято под животноводство, еще не дает нам права в другом месте 90% земли использовать под пашню, не оправдывает хищнический характер современного земледелия.

Берите, но не разрушая экосистему. Тогда это милосердие. Вы же сейчас говорите - ну, меньше разрушать это лучше. Лучше. Но это не делает тех, кто меньше разрушает какими-то праведниками.

Чем заняты земледельцы? Истреблением сорняков, истреблением вредителей, уничтожением земель, вырубкой лесов, уничтожением рек и отравлением всего этого. Это что, какая-то праведная деятельность? Чем она лучше, чем то, чем заняты те кто разводит скот?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Вывод изо цитаты, где сказано, что Кали живет только в определенных 4 местах: 
> "Сута Госвами сказал: В ответ на мольбу олицетворения Кали, Махараджа Парикшит позволил ему жить там, где играют в азартные игры, пьют, занимаются проституцией и убивают животных"



Простите, однако на мой взгляд Ваш вывод никакого отношения к цитате из Бхагаватам не имеет. 
Хотя если хотите разъяснить ассоциативную цепочку от цитаты до Вашего вывода - будет интересно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Почему? Что по вашему для этого нужно и сколько времени?


Ну вымрут как викинги. Для чего нужно? Для привязанности или для вымирания? Для вымирания ничего не нужно, всё уже делается максимально возможными темпами. Куда делись ацтеки и майя? Ну вот мы идем по их стопам. Времени тоже на это не много не нужно. Пару лет неурожая. Для привязанности к Кришне даже тем у кого она есть, чтобы её реализовать, нужно повзрослеть. Для новорожденных на это нужно десятки лет. Вот поэтому могут не успеть.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Разве поедание мяса определяется наличием холодильника или климата? Разве вымерли только викинги? Разве вегетарианцы только используют пахотные земли, полученные на месте вырубленных лесов?

Вегетарианство или мясоедение? Чтобы человек принял решение, ему необходима определенная подготовка. Подготовка, которая не зависит от приводимой статистики, не в жалости к животным или не забота о собственном здоровье. 

Процитирую немного из пятой главы, 11 песни Шримад-Бхагаватам:




> 3. Если кто-либо из представителей четырех варн и четырех ашрамов не поклоняется Личности Бога или намеренно не выказывает почтения Тому, кто является источником их собственного творения, они падут.
> 6. Ничего не зная об искусстве деятельности, такие заносчивые глупцы, очарованные и привлечённые сладкими словами Вед, выдают себя за ученых авторитетов и предлагают льстивые молитвы полубогам.
> 7. Под влиянием гуны страсти материалистичные последователи Вед обуреваемы ужасными желаниями и становятся крайне похотливыми. Их гнев подобен гневу змеи. Лживые, чрезмерно надменные и греховные в своем поведении они высмеивают преданных, которые очень дороги Господу Ачйуте.
> 8. Такие ведические ритуалисты, оставив поклонение Господу, вместо этого практически поклоняются своим женам, и так их дома становятся храмами сексуальной жизни. Эти материалистичные домохозяева вдохновляют друг друга в своих причудах. Понимая ритуальное жертвоприношение, как необходимость для поддержания тела, они совершают неавторитетные церемонии, без раздачи пищи и вознаграждения брахманам, они жестоко убивают жертвенных животных, без малейшего понимания ужасных последствий своих поступков.
> 9. Разум жестоко настроенных личностей ослепляется ложной гордыней, основаной на изобилии, богатстве, престижных семейных связях, образовании, отречении, личной красоте, физической силе и точном исполнении Ведических ритуалов. Опьяненные ложной гордостью они не оказывают уважения Верховному Господу и Его преданным.
> 11. В материальном мире обусловленная душа всегда имеет склонность к сексу, мясоедению и одурманивающим веществам. Писания никогда не поощряют такую деятельность. Несмотря на то, что предписания Вед предусматривают секс в освященном браке, употребление мяса, предложенного в процессе жертвоприношения и принятие ритуальных кубков вина, такие церемонии предназначены для того чтобы человек в конце концов отрекся от всего этого.
> 13. Согласно Ведическим предписаниям, вино предложенное на жертвенных церемониях, должно употребляться через вдыхание аромата, а не через питье. Подобно этому допускаются жертвоприношения животных, но нет указаний для их массовой бойни. Секс также разрешен, но только в браке для зачатия детей, а не для чувственной эксплуатации тела. Однако, к несчастью, лишенные разума материалисты не могут понять, что их предписанные обязанности должны исполняться чисто на духовной основе.
> 14. Грешники, не ведающие о настоящих религиозных принципах, тем не менее считают себя праведниками и без угрызения совести совершают насилие над невинными животными, которые полностью доверяют им. В своих следующих жизнях они будут съедены теми же самыми созданиями, которых убили.


Так что, убийство животных происходит в виду материалистичности людей. Неважно, викинги они или живут в более теплых странах. Жизнь в определенной местности не определяет уровень развития сознания.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Разве вегетарианцы только используют пахотные земли, полученные на месте вырубленных лесов?


Безусловно, они эксплуатируют для своих целей также и другие, прежде занятые земли.




> Жизнь в определенной местности не определяет уровень развития сознания.


Можно было бы поспорить. Мир разделен на острова, и между островами есть расстояния и преграды, и жители островов обладают разными качествами и сознанием, описанными в писаниях. Они обладают разными телами и относятся к разным формам жизни. Разная местность предоставляет разные возможности для развития и деградации. Если бы негодяи жили в раю, это было бы несправедливо.

_"Шрила Прабхупада: Нет. Цивилизация означает то, что они должны жить в таком замечательном месте, как Индия. Это цивилизация. Америка в те дни, ей пренебрегали. Там никто не жил. Постепенно они продвинулись. А так, эти просторы земли были отвергнуты.

Д-р Патель: Хм?

Шрила Прабхупада: Эти просторы земли, Северная Америка была отвергнута ариями. Они это знали.

Д-р Патель: Они говорят, что Мексика были известна.

Шрила Прабхупада: Мексика, они менее цивилизованы. Они не арии. Они не арии.

Д-р Патель: Это патала бхуми.

Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Патала бхуми означает прямо противоположно восточному полушарию.

Яшомати-нандана: Прямо напротив?

Шрила Прабхупада: Восточного полушария.

Д-р Патель: Но у них была, сэр, очень большая цивилизация Инков в южной части Америки, я имею в виду, континент, Южная Америка, и они были разграблены этими ребятами, испанцами…

Яшомати-нандана: ... Этот брат Раваны, Махиравана, был в...

Шрила Прабхупада: Бразилии.

Яшомати-нандана: Бразилии?

Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Так получается, исходя из описания.
.................

Д-р Патель: История, она распространилась. Даже на острове Бали сегодня практикуют индуизм.

Брахманaнда: Арии означает перемена в сознании к сознанию Бога.

Шрила Прабхупада: Да.

Брахманaнда: Это означает, что по всему миру может быть арийская культура.

Шрила Прабхупада: Да, это правильно.

Д-р Патель: Сегодня арии доминируют в мире, практически повсюду. Кроме Центральной Африки.

Шрила Прабхупада: Сегодня во всем мире доминируют демоны.

Д-р Патель: Сегодня арии стали демонами.

Шрила Прабхупада: Да.... Любой может стать демоном. Демон может стать арием, и арий может стать демоном, благодаря культуре. Это один...

Д-р Патель: Да, Да. Брахман может превратиться в состояние Раваны.

Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Это арийская культура.

йасйа хи йад лакшанам
проктам варнабхивйанджакам
йади анйатрапи дришйета
тат тенаива винирдишет
/ШБ 7.11.35/

Кто такой арий? Это качества Ария. Если качества найдут в Мексике, то они Арии. Таков вердикт Нарады.

йади анйатрапи дришйета
тат тенаива винирдишет

Мы это делаем. Они происходят из семейств млечх, но они практиковали то, чтобы стать брахманами, они брахманы. Это арийская культура."_

https://prabhupadanugi.com/lection%2...1_11_1975.html

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Что вы хотите сказать вашей цитатой? Если и Прабхупада захотел, чтобы кто-то жил в Индии, то всё равно туда все не переедут.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Что вы хотите сказать вашей цитатой? Если и Прабхупада захотел, чтобы кто-то жил в Индии, то всё равно туда все не переедут.


Все не переедут. Но кто там родился, это не случайно. Поэтому ваше высказывание что местность не связана с сознанием, имхо, сомнительно.
Не зря ведь демоны рождаются на низших планетах, полубоги в раю и т.д. Взаимосвязь местности с сознанием налицо.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> С чего бы такой вывод?
> Я о "допустимости"?





> Отказ от мясоедения вызван например тем, что это одно из обиталищ Кали-махараджа. При встрече Кали-махараджа с императором Парикшитом, описанной в "Шримад Бхагаватам", упоминаются эти места обитания:
> 
> "Сута Госвами сказал: В ответ на мольбу олицетворения Кали, Махараджа Парикшит позволил ему жить там, где играют в азартные игры, пьют, занимаются проституцией и убивают животных"
> 
> Так что ахимса ахимсой, а именно это обоснование на мой взгляд куда более актуальнее и доходчивее. 
> А к просто ахимсе и буддисты и джайны призывают также: однако Прабхупада ни тех ни других особо не жаловал, называя имперсоналистами, если не ошибаюсь.





> Простите, однако на мой взгляд Ваш вывод никакого отношения к цитате из Бхагаватам не имеет. 
> Хотя если хотите разъяснить ассоциативную цепочку от цитаты до Вашего вывода - будет интересно.


Вы пишите раз Кали живет в 4 местах, то мясо нельзя есть. Логично, нельзя не согласиться.
Но далее вы добавляете, что Прабхупада не жаловал буддистов и имперсоналистов. А почему? Кали же не живет в их книгах и в них самих если они также как и вайшнавы избегают этих 4-х мест?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ещё одно распространённое заблуждение: "Богатый в нашей стране еще может себе позволить вегетарианскую роскошь, но бедный человек умрет от дистрофии"

Из книги "Поиск места под ашрам":

"Чтобы в полной мере понять нашу заинтересованность в узбекском сельскохозяйственном продукте, надо съездить в Индию и быть вегетарианцем.
В этой стране в любом магазине можно увидеть по десять разных сортов гороха и чечевицы. Белый крупный турецкий горошек (чханна дал)
и коричневый средний турецкий горошек (чханна дал), средний зеленый горох (мунг дал или маш) и мелкий желтый горох (мунг дал),
красная чечевица (лал мансур дал) и черная чечевица (кала мансур дал),  мелкий черный горох (урад дал), наш русский желтый горох
(пила маттар дал) и болгарский зеленый горошек, очищенный и сухой (хара маттар дал), мелкий белый горох.

В магазине есть еще до пяти видов риса, три вида фасоли, соя, соевые шарики, пшеничная крупа, манка, мука, пара видов вермишели. Но не найти в них гречки, овсянки, ячки, перловки, кукурузной крупы и пшена. И лежит единственный сорт то ли хлеба, то ли ваты, совершенно неплотного пекарского изделия, нарезанного тостами, на котором можно найти надпись "Milk Bread" (молочный хлеб), но в России хлеб - это что-то другое, сытное и не ватное, поскольку хлеб в России - плотный.

А больше едят люди в Индии домашние лепешки - чапати и пури. Этот зеленый узбекский маш олицетворял для нас индийский рынок и даже что-то святое, приближенное к местам паломничества, таким как Вриндаван. И когда в нашем храме готовили в один день горох, на следующий - маш, а на следующий - фасоль, это разнообразие казалось нам символом благоденствия.     

Ведь тогда многие люди в России (а некоторые из них пришли жить в храм) фатально и одержимо боялись вегетарианства, а одной из причин было мнение о том, что наша земля скупа на вегетарианские продукты. Наша страна - северная, холодная и мало плодородная для садов, и поэтому нет смысла перенимать вегетарианство у южной Индии с процветающим миром ее плодов и приправ.

Ни в какое сравнение не мог идти ассортимент российских фруктов, овощей, орехов и бобов (даже вместе с дорогими импортированными) с индийским изобилием этих продуктов. "Богатый в нашей стране еще может себе позволить вегетарианскую роскошь, - думали многие, - сможет покупать дорогие импортные вегетарианские продукты и не умереть с голода. Но бедный человек умрет от дистрофии". 

*Часто мы чувствовали, видели, что нас сразу начинают считать богатыми, только узнав о том, что мы вегетарианцы. Мы, на самом деле, не жаловались на еду, но дело было не в богатстве, а в отношении к жизни.
*
Если Вы, как и мы, не будете тратить деньги на спиртное и табак, на девиц, на множество бесполезных вещей, на азартную игру, на мясные и рыбные продукты, яйца, то у вас появятся ресурсы для приличного вегетарианского рациона. Плюс многие почему-то забывают о молочном. Кефир, йогурт, сыр, масло, пахта, простокваша, творог, само молоко.

Ах, да, еще сливки, которые собирают сепаратором и обрат, остающийся от них. Молочные дети коровы - матери-героини, давшей человеку так много здоровых продуктов с различными вкусами, что ему совсем не обязательно совершать насилие и есть плоть животных, которую молочные продукты явно превосходят по калорийности, жирности, усвояемости и оздоровляющему эффекту. 

А потом, когда Вы становитесь вегетарианцем, Вы вдруг в какой-то момент ощущаете, что досыта наелись гороховой кашей с картошкой и делаете открытие, понимая, что этого достаточно для жизни. Вы испытываете гордость оттого, что можете так просто, патриархально жить и так легко удовлетворять свой живот, оттого, что вам нет нужды бегать по гастрономам, покупать в очередях сотни разных продуктов просто для того, чтобы наесться.

В связи с этим вспоминается аскет Гауракишора дас Бабаджи, прославившийся в первой половине двадцатого века. Одним из его чудачеств в йоге было то, что он затыкал голос своему вопящему с голодухи желудку глиняной кашей. Он сосал комочки мягкой глины без песка, запивая ее водой из Ганги или Ямуны, на уютных берегах которых он нашел кров.

Глина распухала в животе, и усмиренный желудок больше не кричал, под ложечкой не сосало. Бабаджи в экстазе заливался смехом и чувствовал громадное удовлетворение, словно он стал укротителем, подчинившим хищника или детективом, схватившим за руку мошенника.  Несмотря на подобные откровения великих святых, что обличали хитрую природу чувства голода, похожего на прежадного тысячещупальцевого спрута, которому, по идее, достаточно для счастливого существования пары рук, мы все же стремились разнообразить наш вегетарианский стол.

Мы считали свой уровень гораздо ниже уровня аскетов, подобных Гауракишоре, и просто были пока не способны победить желудок."

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Но далее вы добавляете, что Прабхупада не жаловал буддистов и имперсоналистов. А почему?


Согласитесь, что точный ответ на вопрос о том почему Прабхупда не жаловал имперсоналистов может дать ответ только он. 
Вот он и дает: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=13802








> А почему? Кали же не живет в их книгах и в них самих если они также как и вайшнавы избегают этих 4-х мест?


Вероятно потому, что для гаудия-вайшнава недостаточно четырех регуляций самих по себе. Необходима еще и Санкиртана.
Каковую описываемые и не совершают. Ибо цели и задачи у них отличаются от вайшнавских целей и задач.

----------

